

Slate: a prototype-based OO language based on Self, CLOS, and Smalltalk - parenthesis
http://slate.tunes.org/

======
shaunxcode
How/why has this been submitted if it's been dead since 2006? It sounds really
cool but I have stumbled on it before whilst googling for history on smalltalk
etc.

